

Learning programming without a computer - xbryanx
http://hellosavants.com/from-0-to-c/

======
anthonyb
Interesting article, but ye gods that font is nasty. I had to cut + paste it
into gedit to be able to read it.

~~~
DeepDuh
Agreed. That's when Safari's reader feature comes in handy.

